# Laguna Medical System compliance consulting



## Leslie Jones

For more information, please contact Dave Kupfert
949-929-1400, www.lagunamedsys.com

Nationwide HIM Audit Compliance Consulting…
22 years representing HIM Compliance excellence.

COMPLIANCE SERVICES:

Inpatient
	AccuDRG:  MS-DRG validation; thorough documentation of all findings; educational  exit conference; comprehensive exclusive management reports.
	AccuRAP:  Validate RAC denials' prepare rebuttal/appeals letters for Hospital response process.

Outpatient
	AccuAPC:  Compliance  audits of outpatient coding and/or reporting practices. Audit programs can address the outpatient revenue cycle;  HIM coding and charge capture reporting.
	AccuIR/IC: Interventional Radiology/ Interventional Cardiology Coding and Billing Compliance; high level assessment of coding and reporting practices throughout the IR/IC outpatient revenue cycle, including CPT/HCPCS code assignments. 

Physician Professional Fee
	Coding Compliance Audit:  HCFA-1500 coding and health record validation for physician services payable under the Medicare Physician Fee Schedule.

Documentation

	AccuDOCUMENT: The clinical documentation improvement program provides education, training, information, and reference access.  The program may be tailored to meet the specific needs of the hospitals' clinical documentation specialists.

Education
	Dedicated Educational Programs:  Comprehensive programs designed to address clinical documentation for MS-DRG and POA.  Education can be adapted to coding staff, physician staff, and clinical documentation specialists.  CE hours are awarded AHIMA credentialed staff.

Frequency and Scope

LMS Audit Services focus on CMS MS-DRGs and other payers.  LMS can structure all programs to fit the audit frequency required by the hospital, including monthly, quarterly, semi-annually, or annually.  LMS recommends retrospective reviews, which are requested by a majority of clients.

CORPORATE OFFICES

1401 N. EL CAMINO REAL, SAN CLEMENTE, CA 92675 * 800.394.1040 www.lagunamedsys.com

Accutrend® is a registered trademark of Laguna Medical Systems, Inc.  All rights reserved. ©2007 Laguna Medical Systems. Inc.


----------

